#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 【南】高美館皮克斯~知性之旅

## 野

前言(?)
寒假跟暑假都要出來玩(噴)
放假快樂~~~可是很無聊"
那就一同出來知性之旅吧~~~<<自以為很知性

一樣~主辦人是 大香野這夥人(?)
大艮、香狗、野
雖然他們一直說他們不是主辦(?





*展覽名稱：皮克斯高雄總動員      Pixar: 20 Years of Animation

預定時間：２００９．０２．０５（五）

活動地點：高雄市立美術館

交通方式：公車*(香狗說明天再查給我他要睡美容覺
應該也是高火集合在集體帶去


門票:  沒有學生證→200元  
            持有學生證→140元



相關資訊請點我


預計下午1點觀賞至下午4.5點  (反正開到晚上九點)
依到時候情況而定


有興趣的先留個言吧~
不好意思的可以寄私訊給我
繼水球動態活動後的展覽靜態聚會~
聽看過的人都說挺棒的W



=============================
報名人口(?)

1.野
2.大艮
3.香狗
4.藍狼
5.狼牙
6.劍劍子<<硬性規定
7.笨茶<<你打斷腿也要來

----------


## 翔狗

我怎麼覺得這上面那篇在婊我 = A = ??
我、絕、對、不、是、主、辦、人、


所以我是來報名的~!! 
話說我忘了跟你說 不一定可以排假耶XD
(我排排看啦~)

----------


## 上官犬良

香狗 你不是主辦人
你是主辦狗

阿野,不能騎 機車嗎

----------


## Net.狼

還真得咧
你好閒?

要認真全部看完的話
總覺得4.5個小時不夠 呼呼呼
你們可以直接泡到9點(淦咧)

其實去的時候有一區在維護沒看到...
滿淦的?

還想再去看那區(喂)
不過因為要門票所以(略)
笨妹子看完給小生感想(喂)

----------


## 野

香狗 妳沒來你就玩蛋蛋了了唷~
誰在表你=A=!

大艮
人不多的話我們就自己騎噗噗

阿姐 我真的很閒...|||
吼~~~~阿姐 好多西值得再次回味阿
再來一次嘛...把看阿凡得的資金轉化一下(?

報告噢.....大艮!!(???

----------


## 劍痞

「誰把高美館搬到台中來我就去好嗎……
「都已經寄簡訊說我在台中忙得很了。」（？

「什麼時候能回去我自己也不清楚……
「雖然不可否認的是我都在玩。」（咦

----------


## 綠茶狼small

花生省魔術=A=??

大家都我約2月5號  :狐狸裝鬼: 

好忙Orz

會撥出時間的XD"

----------


## 劍痞

「時間要到了，
「集合時間與地點確定了嗎？」

「快離開台中了，這樣下去我恐怕沒辦法自此得到消息。」

----------


## 上官犬良

因為好像沒啥別獸要去所以就電話連絡.....吧
反正就高雄玩咖幫固定班底(你知道的

阿野!!!!!時間咧!!!!!!

----------


## 翔狗

> 因為好像沒啥別獸要去所以就電話連絡.....吧
> 反正就高雄玩咖幫固定班底(你知道的
> 
> 阿野!!!!!時間咧!!!!!!


恩~ 時間比較趕
而且這種普通活動參加的人少好自然的~~
所以電話聯絡吧
至於當天的交通，我們在討論一下 0.0


阿野~ 時間勒XD????

----------

